# Anyone know how to test a snap disc?



## saladdin (Apr 23, 2012)

Think I am having a snap disc problem on my cab50.

Yes, it has been cleaned top to bottom.

When I turn the stove on the fan comes on, the first drop of pellets fall, the ignitor lights them but then no more dropping of pellets. It's like something is telling it NOT to drop any more pellets. So, the single "dose" of pellets burn out and stove turns off.

I hit the reset and it runs like a top. But if the stove ever cools down (doesn't run for say, for a day) and I start it up the same issue appears. it stops feeding after first batch of pellets.

Anyone know what the range is for resistance (or anything else) that I can use to test the snap disc with a multimeter?


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 23, 2012)

I have used a heat gun, a temp probe and my meter to test the closing of the snap disc. The probe will tell you the temp it is when it finally closes. Hair dryer and a meter might work?


----------



## tigerjeb (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a similar issue at the beginning of the season with the same model.  I unplugged it and plugged it back in after about 15 minutes and cleaned the magnet area that tells the system that the lid is closed.  I figured like any computer system, cutting the power might reset the board and it also turned out that I had filled the magnet area too full with pellets.  I know it's not a perfect response, but maybe give that a shot also.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2012)

The snap disc wont stop the auger. IIRC

I would look into a vacuum issue or proper placement of the thermocouple and the cover. Make sure the Thermocouple is touching the inside end of the ceramic cover and male sure the cover is sticking out over the end of the pot, the specified distance.

After the initial feed of pellets, the stove waits to see temp from the T/C. At 200° it starts to feed (I think its 200°) then it gets another signal around 500°-600°… 

My money is on the T/C

(Edit: the overtemp Snap disc will stop the auger. But this does not sound like that. Also it must be reset to refire)


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 23, 2012)

check door seal. latch the door and attempt to move it by grabbing the door. If it wiggles remove the nut on the back of the handle and watch for the key, it will fall out. remove the washer and place it between the cam latch and the nut. This will tighten the door and keep your negative pressure switch from tripping.

What is happening is that you are not getting a good seal on the door.  Once in a while it will make a good seal and run great.  The other time it does not seal and after the initial start up the pressure switch will trip like it is suppose to do and keep the stove from feeding pellets.

Eric


----------



## saladdin (Apr 23, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> check door seal. latch the door and attempt to move it by grabbing the door. If it wiggles remove the nut on the back of the handle and watch for the key, it will fall out. remove the washer and place it between the cam latch and the nut. This will tighten the door and keep your negative pressure switch from tripping.
> 
> What is happening is that you are not getting a good seal on the door. Once in a while it will make a good seal and run great. The other time it does not seal and after the initial start up the pressure switch will trip like it is suppose to do and keep the stove from feeding pellets.
> 
> Eric


 
Checked the door but it is snug and does not wiggle at all.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2012)

saladdin said:


> Checked the door but it is snug and does not wiggle at all.


Did you check the thermocouple and cover? That tip has to be all the way at the end of the Ceramic cover. Touching the inside tip. Then the cover has to stick outinto the pot (so the flames can "lick" the cover).


----------



## saladdin (Apr 23, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Did you check the thermocouple and cover? That tip has to be all the way at the end of the Ceramic cover. Touching the inside tip. Then the cover has to stick outinto the pot (so the flames can "lick" the cover).


 
Thanks. I sure did. There was a "finger nail" size of ash inside the cover when I removed it. I pushed the coupler as far as possible before tightening it back down.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 24, 2012)

Although the snap disc is most likely not the culprit, to answer your question set your multimeter to resistance (ohms).  Unhook at least one of the leads on the snap disc and measure across the terminals.  If the reading is zero ohms, the switch is closed.  If the reading is very high in the megaohms range, then it is open.  Now, of course, some snap discs are normally open (NO) and some are normally closed (NC), so you need to know which you are dealing with to know if the disc is bad or not.


----------



## saladdin (Apr 24, 2012)

tjnamtiw said:


> Although the snap disc is most likely not the culprit, to answer your question set your multimeter to resistance (ohms). Unhook at least one of the leads on the snap disc and measure across the terminals. If the reading is zero ohms, the switch is closed. If the reading is very high in the megaohms range, then it is open. Now, of course, some snap discs are normally open (NO) and some are normally closed (NC), so you need to know which you are dealing with to know if the disc is bad or not.


 

Thanks.

The dealer is coming out to take a look at it.  I'm leaning your way since everything I've read says that the odds of a snap disc going bad is pretty much nil.

Something is telling it to stop feeding pellets after the first batch and the only way to get it going is to hit the manual reset button on back. Door is very snug so I'm at a loss.

Maybe it is the TC but whatever it is, is doing it every time I start it from cold but runs fine after I hit the reset and it gets warm.


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 24, 2012)

The instructions for my Croix also suggest heating the snap disk with a lighter while monitoring the contacts with a meter. The switch should change state within a few seconds of applying the lighter's heat, probably with an audible "snap".


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 24, 2012)

The manual does tell you that you might have to hit the reset but every once in a while.  I have found out that if the stove sits for a day or longer you do have to do this.  Not a big issue.  It does run great once it is warmed up, just that period over 24 hours or so.

Eric


----------



## pip3398 (Apr 24, 2012)

Dex is right about the thermocouple. If it was anything else it would still not work when you hit reset.   It is not getting up to temp quick enough and is cycling off.  It may just be that the slider (feed adjustment plate) in the hopper is not open far enough.  If closed to far, this will limit the amount of pellets that fall for initial start up.  

This is common when switching to a different pellet that might be a little longer.  They don't feed as fast.  Basically your stove does not think that the fire lit (job of the thermocouple) and won't feed because of that.  When you push reset it dumps for another minute which then gets the thermocouple up to temp and everything works right.  

Any adjustment you make on the slider takes about 10 - 15 minutes of feeding to show up on the other end.  

I would suspect that your cab-50 is too new for the thermocouple to be just worn out.  

You may want to hold off on having the service guy come (he may charge you if it's just an adjustment).  Your manual describes how to set the slider.  This should be done anytime you change fuels.   Short and long pellets will feed differently in Quad and heatilator stoves because of the open auger design.  

Good luck


----------



## saladdin (Apr 24, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> The manual does tell you that you might have to hit the reset but every once in a while. I have found out that if the stove sits for a day or longer you do have to do this. Not a big issue. It does run great once it is warmed up, just that period over 24 hours or so.
> 
> Eric


 
This little problem did arise after it set for 3 weeks without running. The weather turned warm here fast in Tennessee. The thing that worried me was I had ti reset it 6 times in a row for "cold" starts.


----------



## saladdin (Apr 24, 2012)

pip3398 said:


> Dex is right about the thermocouple. If it was anything else it would still not work when you hit reset. It is not getting up to temp quick enough and is cycling off. It may just be that the slider (feed adjustment plate) in the hopper is not open far enough. If closed to far, this will limit the amount of pellets that fall for initial start up.
> 
> This is common when switching to a different pellet that might be a little longer. They don't feed as fast. Basically your stove does not think that the fire lit (job of the thermocouple) and won't feed because of that. When you push reset it dumps for another minute which then gets the thermocouple up to temp and everything works right.
> 
> ...


 
Think you are dead on. My service guy doesn't charge and just stopped by. He "turned up the feed rate in the  control box a click" and it fired up. He told me he has had to do this to a couple of his new installs already.

One good thing that came from this is I learned a lot about how the stove works and it got a hell of a good cleaning.


----------



## saladdin (Apr 24, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> The instructions for my Croix also suggest heating the snap disk with a lighter while monitoring the contacts with a meter. The switch should change state within a few seconds of applying the lighter's heat, probably with an audible "snap".


 
And I have a heat gun that would be perfect for this. Thank you.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello

Nice Canadian Comfort Industries Pelpro video that shows how to use a jumper to test the Snap Disc!


----------



## rparker (Apr 25, 2012)

Had the same type of problem with my Quad.  Turns out is was the snap disk (sort of..).   After a lot of probing and checking I found that the wire on the spade connection was not tight. A quick twist and crimp and everything is good.
Sometimes it is that simple.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 25, 2012)

rparker said:


> Had the same type of problem with my Quad. Turns out is was the snap disk (sort of..). After a lot of probing and checking I found that the wire on the spade connection was not tight. A quick twist and crimp and everything is good.
> Sometimes it is that simple.


 
X2 ! !
I had a very similar problem with the Avalon Astoria and it was a loose connection! See pics of switch and testing.

See my thread
Fired up the Pellet Stove last night and Auger was Dead as a Door Nail!  Yellow 4 Troubleshoot Light of no help!
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/80407/


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Apr 26, 2012)

I have had numerous different makes of stoves have a bad crimp that caused a lot of problems.

Eric


----------



## saladdin (Apr 26, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice Canadian Comfort Industries Pelpro video that shows how to use a jumper to test the Snap Disc!




Thank you so much for taking the time to find that. Appreciate it.


----------

